# Replace bulb in 3rd brake light



## atgcpaul (Feb 13, 2004)

How do you change the light bulb in the third
brake light in a 2001 Sentra GXE? I don't see
any access from the trunk or from the cabin. Do
you squeeze the sides of the box really hard and
loosen some tabs or is it held in place by some
mystery screws?

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

it should just pop up fro mthe lid, i dont think its screwed on... but be very careful not to break it...


----------



## atgcpaul (Feb 13, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> it should just pop up fro mthe lid, i dont think its screwed on... but be very careful not to break it...


Thanks. After some poking around, I pushed a flat
screwdriver into the front of the box and the whole
thing popped out allowing me access to the bulb.
It was a lot easier than I thought but a PITA to
figure out without breaking anything.

Paul


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

atgcpaul said:


> Thanks. After some poking around, I pushed a flat
> screwdriver into the front of the box and the whole
> thing popped out allowing me access to the bulb.
> It was a lot easier than I thought but a PITA to
> ...



it seems like all the BS things in nissans are like that, it looks all nice and seamless, but something minor goes wrong and it is A PITA to fix it, plus you gotta hope you dont break a tap or clip or something... i broke 2 of 4 clips that hols the clear plastic over the speedo in my old Max when i put a bezel in...


----------

